# multis wont breed



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

My N. Multifasciatus will not breed.I have 4 in the tank(29 gal.) and theyre lonely.any ideas?also can i keep some gold occelatus with them


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Apples as I told you before, they will breed when they are ready. If you put any other fish in with multis be prepared to move them if need be.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Patience young grasshopper


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes master cricket


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have plenty of shells for them?


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

I have about 5/fish. One of my multis has just excavated a tunnel going beneath a rock and doesnt even pay attention to the shells. If i put an amazon sword would they destroy it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Probably, whats the ph of the tank, Ph needs to be around 8


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

ApplestoApples said:


> I have about 5/fish. One of my multis has just excavated a tunnel going beneath a rock and doesnt even pay attention to the shells. If i put an amazon sword would they destroy it?


I've seen vals looking nice in multi tanks, don't know about the amazon sword.


----------

